# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Thầm lặng mưu sinh trong lòng phố cổ Hội An

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - những hình ảnh mưu sinh thường nhật của nhiều người dân phố Hội khiến chúng ta không khỏi nao lòng.

Phố cổ Hội An (Thành phố Hội An - Quảng Nam) lúc nào cũng rực rỡ sắc màu và bình yên trong từng khoảnh khắc. Nhưng thường trực giữa lòng phố vẫn là những cảnh đời mưu sinh đầy vất vả.



Người đàn ông đang gồng mình đẩy chiếc xe chở dừa cho các quán giải khát ở chợ Hội An.



Lưng đẫm mồ hôi, gương mặt cũng mệt nhoài, ông chia sẻ, đây là công việc thường ngày của ông.



Mỗi ngày, ông đi đẩy xe thuê cả chục chuyến hàng cho các mối quen. Dưới trời nắng như đổ lửa, ông vẫn mỉm cười rất tươi chào lại người khách lạ.



Trong khi đó, một người đàn ông khác ngủ trưa ngon lành ngay trên chiếc xe cải tiến cũ.



Một giấc ngủ mệt nhưng cũng đầy thảnh thơi.



Người phụ nữ lượm ve chai đã thuộc nằm lòng từng ngõ ngách nhỏ của phố Cổ. Bà cho hay, ở trong khu phố cổ có rất ít người làm công việc này.



Trong khi những gánh hàng rong lại hết sức phổ biến. Giữa phố cổ Hội An, người ta có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều các chị, các mẹ, các bà, tóc đã bạc phơ vẫn miệt mài bên những gánh hàng chè, hàng bánh.



Ở một góc phố, vài người thợ đang miệt mài sơn sửa lại ngôi nhà cổ. Để những ngôi nhà trong phố luông giữ được dáng vẻ thô mộc, cổ kính mà thâm trầm, những người thợ đôi khi phải miệt mài làm việc ròng rã cả mấy ngày trời.



hút lặng thinh của một chủ quán giải khát bên bến Bạch Đằng...

Về đêm, cuộc mưu sinh vẫn diễn ra vô cùng sôi động.




Đầy ám ảnh với du khách là những em bé bán đèn hoa đăng. Nhiều em từ bên kia bờ Cẩm Nam cũng theo mẹ sang đây, mẹ chèo đò, con bán đèn để kiếm thêm vài đồng phụ giúp cho cuộc sống eo hẹp.



Cô Tám – một người làm nghề chèo đò có thâm niên trên sông An Hội chia sẻ, trước kia người dân ở đây chủ yếu sống bằng nghề đi biển. Từ ngày du lịch Hội An phát triển, những gia đình như cô lại có thêm “nghề phụ” là chèo thuyền thuê. Mỗi đêm như thế này, cô cũng kiếm được từ vài chục đến vài trăm nghìn nếu may mắn.
Cảnh mưu sinh của người dân phố Hội tuy vất vả, nặng nhọc nhưng không có cái xô bồ, chao chát như ở nhiều nơi. Người dân lao động nơi đây vẫn giữ được một tinh thần lạc quan, chất phác hiếm thấy.

_Minh Tâm_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

